# Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter



## AMD x6 (10. April 2012)

*Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

Hallo,jetzt brauche ich mal Hilfe bezüglich Gehäuselüfter.Ich habe als Gehäuse "Asgard 2"und wollte noch ein Lüfter entweder an der Seite oder vorne einbauen.Hinten hat er den Originallüfter den ich per BIOS etwas runtergesetzt habe.Mein MOBO kann zwei Lüfter steuern.Jetzt frage ich mich ob egal ist welche Lüfter ich anschließe.Also könnte ich zb.zwei billige 120mm Lüfter nehmen ohne Pvm Steurung?Vielleicht könnte mich einer aufklären.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

PWM Lüfter müssen es sein, wenn du diese vernünftig steuern möchtest.

Kaufe grundsolide Be Quiet, Enermax oder NB, diese sind leistungsstark und leise.


----------



## Raketenjoint (10. April 2012)

*AW: Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

Mein Kumpel hat auch den Asgard. Darum kenne ich das Gehäuse etwas.
1. mitgelieferte Gehäuselüfter sind minderwertig(er) (lauter + weniger Leistung)
2. am besten 2 hochwertige Lüfter vorne und hinten einbauen (an den Seiten nicht sinnvoll/nötig)
PWM ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du ausreichend Steckplätze übrig hast. Entkopplung wäre vermutlich auch empfehlenswert.
Und bevor ich dir noch weiterhelfen kann, müsste ich wissen, was dir wichtig ist.
Lautstärke?
Leistung?
Preis?
Welcher Aufwand?


----------



## AMD x6 (10. April 2012)

sysprep schrieb:
			
		

> PWM Lüfter müssen es sein, wenn du diese vernünftig steuern möchtest.
> 
> Kaufe grundsolide Be Quiet, Enermax oder NB, diese sind leistungsstark und leise.



Ja danke das hab ich mir fast gedacht.Also die Lüfter müssen Pvm sein.Be Quiet silent Wings 120,sind nicht schlecht,gibt es billige alternativen.2 Frage,soll ich vorne oder an der Seite die zweite Lüfter einbauen und wahrscheinlich rausblasend oder reinblasend einbauen.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## AMD x6 (10. April 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kumpel hat auch den Asgard. Darum kenne ich das Gehäuse etwas.
> 1. mitgelieferte Gehäuselüfter sind minderwertig(er) (lauter + weniger Leistung)
> 2. am besten 2 hochwertige Lüfter vorne und hinten einbauen (an den Seiten nicht sinnvoll/nötig)
> PWM ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du ausreichend Steckplätze übrig hast. Entkopplung wäre vermutlich auch empfehlenswert.
> ...



Danke schonmal.Bei mir können auch billige sein,bin jetzt nicht sehr verwöhnt.Wie gesagt die Originale Lüfter reicht mir,da ich per BIOS etwas runtergedreht habe.Sowas in der Richtung.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

Was bringen die hier gesparte 5 Euro?
Der Aufpreis ist wirklich gerechtfertigt.

Alternative Enermax T.B. Silence.


----------



## AMD x6 (10. April 2012)

sysprep schrieb:
			
		

> Was bringen die hier gesparte 5 Euro?
> Der Aufpreis ist wirklich gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Alternative Enermax T.B. Silence.



Haste vollkommen recht,sparen am falschen Ende Werde wohl Bequiet nehmen.Danke an alle.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2012)

*AW: Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

Jepp die BQ sind schon ok, nur PWM bringt nur etwas wenn man die Steckplätze frei hat da ansonsten die Lüfter bei der Regelung zu Geräuschen neigen


----------



## AMD x6 (10. April 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp die BQ sind schon ok, nur PWM bringt nur etwas wenn man die Steckplätze frei hat da ansonsten die Lüfter bei der Regelung zu Geräuschen neigen




Naja ich kann zwei Lüfter steuern.Nur frage ich mich wie ich die Lüfter jetzt einbaue.Eine Hinten reinsaugend und eine an der Linken Seite raussaugend ?so richtig,weil vorne soll es schwer  sein einzubauen bei Asgard 2.Oder andersrum oder egal?


----------



## Lyph (10. April 2012)

*AW: Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

Was für ein Mainboard hast du? idR sind es DC- (3 Pin) und nicht PWM-Anschlüsse (4 Pin). Wenn du einen PWM Lüfter an einen DC Anschluss anschließt ist es ratsamer direkt DC-Lüfter zu verwenden.


----------



## AMD x6 (10. April 2012)

Lyph schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Mainboard hast du? idR sind es DC- (3 Pin) und nicht PWM-Anschlüsse (4 Pin). Wenn du einen PWM Lüfter an einen DC Anschluss anschließt ist es ratsamer direkt DC-Lüfter zu verwenden.



Na Tol,ich habe den Msi 870 c45 als MOBO,ja ich weis ist nicht gerade der Hit,aber mir reicht es  noch.Ich mein mal 4 Pin bin aber nicht sicher,da ich noch arbeite kann ich jetzt auch nicht nachschauen.


----------



## Lyph (10. April 2012)

*AW: Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

Ich habe in das Handbuch deines Mainboards geschaut, du hast keine PWM-Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter (siehe Bild):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willst du also PWM Gehäuselüfter, wird das nur über eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung möglich sein. Das Mainboard kann nur 5, 7 und 12V ansteuern. Die PWM Lüfter würden dann einfach im DC-Modus geregelt werden (dann kann man besser direkt DC Lüfter verwenden).


----------



## AMD x6 (10. April 2012)

Lyph schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in das Handbuch deines Mainboards geschaut, du hast keine PWM-Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter (siehe Bild):
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=538229"/>
> 
> Willst du also PWM Gehäuselüfter, wird das nur über eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung möglich sein. Das Mainboard kann nur 5, 7 und 12V ansteuern. Die PWM Lüfter würden dann einfach im DC-Modus geregelt werden (dann kann man besser direkt DC Lüfter verwenden).



Ja Danke erstmal und welche Lüfter kommen jetzt in Frage?


----------



## Lyph (10. April 2012)

*AW: Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

Also ich würde dir empfehlen diesen Lüfter zu verwenden: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence, oder 2x Scythe Slip Stream.

Den Standardlüfter vom Asgard ausbauen, dann einen Lüfter vorne einsaugend und hinten rausblasend einbauen.


----------



## AMD x6 (10. April 2012)

Lyph schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde dir empfehlen diesen Lüfter zu verwenden: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence, oder 2x Scythe Slip Stream.
> 
> Den Standardlüfter vom Asgard ausbauen, dann einen Lüfter vorne einsaugend und hinten rausblasend einbauen.



Gut werde ich versuchen.Ja da hat jetzt die Pvm lüfter kein Sinn,alles klar und nochmals danke.


----------



## Uter (10. April 2012)

*AW: Pvm Lüfter oder Normale Lüfter*

btw: Es heißt PWM, nicht Pvm.


----------



## AMD x6 (10. April 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> btw: Es heißt PWM, nicht Pvm.



Gut PWM wieder was gelernt


----------

